# Fort Pickens



## Mreynolds1 (May 3, 2016)

Going to fort Pickens on Sunday .Bringing a few poles with left over cigar minnows from last weekend, and the mullet net anyone been out there lately ??? What's been going on anyone had any luck


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Check the reports forums, plenty of Pickens reports in the Surf Fishing reports forum....not sure about Pier reports but probably a few.


----------



## Mreynolds1 (May 3, 2016)

Thanks man


----------

